# New DSB Video - Boggs and Boulders



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Great vid !!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, that's a great video. It looks like you guys had a blast. I recognized some of those holes.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys sure know how to have fun. Great video!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great video as always


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to go there in a bad kinda way

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

great vid!! wish we had some water around here to ride in


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

sick vid it is truley amazing what those RZR's will go through i would not mind getting a hold of one muhahaha


----------

